# Swollen flap of skin between hind legs on my mare?



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Rode my older mare last night (nothing strenuous, just walking and a few seconds of slow trot, we are just starting her annual spring rehab); when I got off and groomed her more thoroughly I noticed this: 

Rear view:










From underneath in the front:










It doesn't appear to be causing her any discomfort, she let me touch it without a problem. She isn't walking or moving weirdly because of it; it feels medium-firm but not hard and I honestly can't tell what it is. Wrong shape/ sensation to be a tumor and weird place for a hernia. I thought I'd ask if anyone on here had any ideas or has seen this before I call the vet. 

This is the first time I've noticed this and I usually give her a really good once over twice a week; however my boyfriend and I have been moving the past couple weeks and I've only been out to really give them their supplements and say hi; so it could have been there longer. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

It looks like it's her udders? Is she in heat?


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, it's just the right one. She may be in heat; I honestly didn't think to check and you can never tell by her attitude alone. I've never seen it before though and she's definitely not pregnant, so I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

She may have an infected mammary duct. You probably need to have her checked by your vet and most likely put on some antibiotics. I was going to say mastitis but she isn't getting any discharge from her teets right? 
Have you tried to milk her? if you get a yellowish discharge, the udder and bag feel warm, then for sure she has an infection or mastitis and needs attention asap. It can cause permanent damage and even death.
Here is a photo of a severe case I found on google. Notice its only on one side:


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

WOW good work there vida - that looks like some nasty stuff!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks 
It doesn't look near as bad as it could. I wouldn't be totally freaking out but you need to have a vet look at her.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone; I figured the vet would be involved anyway but wanted to know what I was looking at. I think you probably hit it on the head, Vida. I didn't try to milk her and don't recall it feeling warm when I touched it before but I will check again tonight.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

*Update*

Well I went out to check on her last night (it's been gradually shrinking throughout the week) last night it was nearly completely gone-- all that's left is a little stretched out skin where it was so swollen. So I don't know if it was an infection, if it resolved itself, or if it was something else. Never really felt hotter than body temp. Either way, I'll keep my eye on it, but thanks everyone for your help


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

This can also be caused by dirt between the udders so be sure and use some warm sudsy water and clean between the two udders. Especially if your riding and it could irritate things. You wont believe how much dirt accumlates in there or that thick black smegma yuuckkkkkkk


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

weefoal naaaaasty! terrible visual!

gypsy glad to hear its getting better  just watch and make sure it doesnt end up like that pic vida posted - ewwwww


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

SERIOUSLY. Like I said in my OP, I give her (both of them actually) a really good go-over at least twice a week. I'll definitely keep an eye on it. 

I'll give her a bath this weekend too... she gets them pretty regularly but we've been moving, so I haven't had time to give her one recently.

Thanks again everyone for your help


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

When she gets her bath you might let the cold water run on her bag. It might further help the swelling go down. She may not like it at first till she figures out it feels good.


----------

